# Prefissarsi



## Silvia

Qual è secondo voi il modo migliore per rendere questo concetto in inglese? Cosa si usa dire di solito?

Fornisco qualche esempio:

Mi sono prefissato di finire questo lavoro entro domani mattina.

E' inutile prefissarsi degli obiettivi, se poi non si è in grado di mantenerli.

Posso usare solo il verbo "resolve"?

Grazie!


----------



## danalto

Io ci provo, suggerire una soluzione a te mi sembra arduo...ma tento ugualmente...
 si potrebbe lavorare su questre tre possibilità:
  To determine
  To make one's mind up
  To decide

  Spero di averti fatto venire qualche idea, perlomeno! 
  ciao!


----------



## mimitabby

Based on the response of Danalto,
I would say I resolved to make up my mind ecc.
(because Silvia's Italian is a bit beyond me in this instance.)


----------



## Silvia

mimitabby said:
			
		

> Based on the response of Danalto,
> I would say I resolved to make up my mind ecc.
> (because Silvia's Italian is a bit beyond me in this instance.)


  

Example:
I have a paper due tomorrow. My aim is to have my paper done within tomorrow morning. 

Thus: I resolve to do my paper within tomorrow morning.

What other options do I have to express that? What is the best way?

I could say: My resolution is... but I'm trying to find a good translation for the Italian verb *prefissarsi* or *prefiggersi*.

The general meaning is "stabilire qualcosa in precedenza"...


----------



## mimitabby

i think that is a perfect way to say it, it suggests that you have thought about it
instead of it being a snap decision. it's a serious decision to get something done


----------



## danalto

silviap said:
			
		

> Example:
> I have a paper due tomorrow. My aim is to have my paper done within tomorrow morning.
> 
> Thus: I resolve to do my paper within tomorrow morning.
> 
> What other options do I have to express that? What is the best way?
> 
> I could say: My resolution is... but I'm trying to find a good translation for the Italian verb *prefissarsi* or *prefiggersi*.
> 
> The general meaning is "stabilire qualcosa in precedenza"...


 About the verb to resolve:

 I resolve (resolved?) upon doing my paper...
 does this make sense?


----------



## Silvia

So you mean that, in English, there's no other verb to express that concept other than "to resolve oneself"?

I resolved myself to doing my paper within tomorrow morning.


----------



## Alfry

silviap said:
			
		

> So you mean that, in English, there's no other verb to express that concept other than "to resolve oneself"?
> 
> I resolved myself to doing my paper within tomorrow morning.


to make up one's mind in advance?
potrebbe andare?


----------



## mimitabby

no, i resolved to do my paper. you don't resolve yourself.
I decided to do my paper. I made a thoughtful decision to do my paper.
with much resolve, i decided to do my paper.
I determined that i would do my paper
at the hour of 
and, i noticed you said within
I resolved to do my paper BY tomorrow morning (this means you did it that night
and maybe finished it in the morning)
or I resolved to do my paper tomorrow morning (this means you will do it in the morning)


----------



## Silvia

Thank you, mimi 

Sorry for that bad mistake 

So when should I use "to resolve oneself"?

I determined/decided to do something doesn't imply I made a commitment to myself.


----------



## mimitabby

silviap said:
			
		

> Thank you, mimi
> 
> Sorry for that bad mistake
> 
> So when should I use "to resolve oneself"?
> 
> I determined/decided to do something doesn't imply I made a commitment to myself.



you resolve to do something. resolve to quit smoking, quit eating sweets.
I can't recollect ever hearing resolve myself. if you've found it somewhere,
perhaps it is british english?
i came up with some more.
I dedicated myself to getting my homework done on monday.
I am planning to get my homework done on monday
i am  resolute on the decision to get my homework done on monday
i am fixed on the idea of getting my homework done on monday.
i am focused (or focusing) on getting my homework done on monday.


----------



## Silvia

mimitabby said:
			
		

> I can't recollect ever hearing resolve myself. if you've found it somewhere, perhaps it is british english?


 Did you try googling that?



> I dedicated myself to getting my homework done on monday.
> i am fixed on (the idea of) getting my homework done on monday.


 I like those two  
Could I omit 'the idea of'?


----------



## mimitabby

yes, you could. and it would sound great, and it's the same verb as you started with in italian!


----------



## Silvia

Thanks a lot!


----------



## leenico

> I can't recollect ever hearing resolve myself.


 "I resolve myself" is fairly common in the N.Y. area.


----------



## Silvia

Now I wonder whether mimi & lee live in the same country


----------



## leenico

> Now I wonder whether mimi & lee live in the same country


 The U.S. is a large country. I would look up the difference in size between the U.S. & Europe, but I'm too lazy to do it.


----------



## mimitabby

i live on the far west coast, am very literate and have never heard of it.
that's hilarious.!
i did a google search and it IS being used.
poetry:  "And resolve myself to another eon of icy wind and snow"
a woman in labor: "I was in labor for 17 hours before having to resolve myself'
A pep talk: "be flexible, resolve myself to it, '
In all cases you must say resolve myself TO something.
I stand corrected!
m


----------



## hcwhyte

Hello, just read your question. 

You can never "resolve yourself", it just doesn't exist! 
If you resolve to do something you set yourself the task of doing it. 
If you've decided to do it, it means your intention is to carry the task through to the end. 
If you're determined to do it, there is normally something driving you to do it like failing university if you don't get the essay in on time, or winning a prize for best essay.
Hope that helped!


----------



## mimitabby

thanks. i thought i was going crazy. 
m
it is used in reference to something. yes!


----------



## Silvia

Thank you all!


----------



## leenico

> You can never "resolve yourself", it just doesn't exist!


I beg to differ hcwhyte. One of explanations (there are so many I won't give them all) is "to declare or decide by a formal resolution and vote". You have intentions such as "I strongly resolve to end terrorism thruout the world". It's used, sometimes by politicians, but not something which is heard everyday.


----------



## DesertCat

Although it's not improper to use resolve in this instance it doesn't sound natural. 
I  would use intend or plan rather than resolve.  Or even goal.

I intend to finish my paper by end of day tomorrow.
My goal is to finish reading this 700 page book by Friday.

In English to say I'm determined to do something does imply a commitment so you could use "I'm committed."

Sorry if I'm missing any nuances, Silvia.  I have so far to go in understanding Italian, but I'm determined to learn it if it kills me.


----------



## lsp

leenico said:
			
		

> "I resolve myself" is fairly common in the N.Y. area.


Can't say I agree, but NY is pretty big  "oneself" and "myself" are implied but not stated in all the examples that were given or come to mind.

Also, silviap, We say "by tomorrow" rather than "within tomorrow."


----------



## Alenya

Cara silviap

posso dare la mia contribuzione? cosa pensi di ' I´ve set my mind to doing this paper by tomorrow. '  
spero che aiuti - trovo sia meglio di ' resolve '.

Alenya


----------



## Silvia

DesertCat said:
			
		

> Although it's not improper to use resolve in this instance it doesn't sound natural.
> My goal is to finish reading this 700 page book by Friday.
> 
> In English to say I'm determined to do something does imply a commitment so you could use "I'm committed."
> 
> Sorry if I'm missing any nuances, Silvia.  I have so far to go in understanding Italian, but I'm determined to learn it (even?)  if it kills me.


 Hi Desertcat, thanks for your great suggestions! Mettiti delle scarpe comode, perché la strada è lunga    



			
				lsp said:
			
		

> Also, silviap, We say "by tomorrow" rather than "within tomorrow."


 Grazie, comunque mimi mi aveva già corretto   



			
				Alenya said:
			
		

> cosa pensi di ' I´ve set my mind to doing this paper by tomorrow. '


 Penso che è perfetto! Si può dire anche "I've set to doing this paper by tomorrow? Oppure I've set myself to doing this paper...? Questo myself lo devo proprio mettere da qualche parte!


----------



## Alenya

cara silviap

esempio tirato dal Oxford Advanced Learners Dict.: I´ve set myself to finish the job by the end of the month.  
I think it fits perfetly to your case - at least I hope so.
So long
Alenya


----------



## Silvia

Alenya said:
			
		

> esempio tirato dal Oxford Advanced Learners Dict.: I´ve set myself to finish the job by the end of the month.


  E pensare che ce l'ho...


----------



## lsp

"I've set myself" would be the least "natural" or common way to say it of all the options so far.


----------



## Silvia

Non s'impara mai abbastanza...


----------



## lsp

Makes life forever interesting!


----------



## leenico

> Although it's not improper to use resolve in this instance it doesn't sound natural.
> I would use intend or plan rather than resolve. Or even goal.


I'll agree it's not something I would use either. You could say 'I've resigned myself etc." Especially if you didn't want to do it in the first place. "I commited myself" is another way, not to be misinterpreted by "to place yourself in a mental institution".  




> "I've set myself" would be the least "natural" or common way to say it of all the options so far.


I most definitely agree w/ you ISP. Do you live in the city?


----------



## lsp

Why, do I have an accent? 

p.s. That's an "L" in Lsp


----------



## leenico

> Why, do I have an accent?


 Funny!! No I'm just curious.


----------



## lsp

I'm B&T , work in midtown


----------



## Silvia

B&T? Cos'è?


----------



## lsp

silviap said:
			
		

> B&T? Cos'è?


As you probably know, when people mention New York they usually don't mean the state; they mean the city, the "big apple." But in fact, New York City is made up of 5 boroughs (larger than a quartiere, actually contea is probably better): Manhattan, Bronx, Queens, Brooklyn (aka Kings, a lesser known fact ), and Long Island.

Manhattan gets all the press, but it is just a tiny island, and to go and from there and _anywhere_ else you need to take a *b*ridge and/or a *t*unnel. The city snobs began to emphasize their "superior" claim on "The City" by calling everyone else B&T people.

Come probabilmente lo sai, quando si parla di New York non significa solitamente lo stato, e nemmeno la città intera. Si parla di "la grande mela."  Ma infatti, New York City si compone di 5 Burroughs (più grande di un quartiere, realmente il contea è probabilmente migliore):  Manhattan, Bronx, Queens, Brooklyn (aka Kings, un fatto meno noto) ed Long Island.  

Manhattan gode tutta la pubblicità e la gloria, ma è in realtà un'isola molto piccola e per entrarci o uscirci da qualsiasi altro luogo devi andare attraverso o un ponte e/o un traforo.  Gli snob della isola hanno cominciato a dare risalto al loro reclamo "superiore" su “La città" denominando tutto gli altri “B&T”.

Please tell me if I did not explain well, and also (of course, do I have to ask) correct my Italian.


----------



## Alfry

lsp said:
			
		

> As you probably know, when people mention New York they usually don't mean the state; they mean the city, the "big apple." But in fact, New York City is made up of 5 burroughs (larger than a quartiere, actually contea is probably better): Manhattan, Bronx, Queens, Brooklyn (aka Kings, a lesser known fact ), and Long Island.





			
				lsp said:
			
		

> Manhattan gets all the press, but it is just a tiny island, and to go and from there and _anywhere_ else you need to take a *b*ridge and/or a *t*unnel. The city snobs began to emphasize their "superior" claim on "The City" by calling everyone else B&T people.
> 
> 
> 
> Come probabilmente lo sai, quando si parla di New York non (significa) si intende solitamente lo stato, e nemmeno la città intera. Si parla di de "la grande mela." Ma Infatti, New York City si compone di 5 Burroughs (più grande di un quartiere, realmente il effettivamente contea è probabilmente sarebbe migliore): Manhattan, Bronx, Queens, Brooklyn (aka Kings, un fatto meno noto) ed e Long Island.
> 
> 
> 
> Manhattan gode di tutta la pubblicità e la gloria, ma è in realtà un'isola molto piccola e per entrarci o uscirci da qualsiasi altro luogo devi (andare, better à) passare attraverso o un ponte e/o un (traforo, we say tunnel too, better à) tunnel. Gli snob della isola dell’isola hanno cominciato a dare risalto al loro reclamo alla loro rivendicazione "superiore" su “La città" denominando (tutto) tutti gli altri “B&T”.
> 
> 
> 
> [I would transform your last sentence into the following:
> 
> Gli snob dell’isola hanno cominciato ad enfatizzare la loro maggior rivendicazione su “La città" rivolgendosi a tutti gli altri come “B&T”. ]
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me if I did not explain well, and also (of course, do I have to ask) correct my Italian.






Questo è davvero molto molto interessante.

Non sono cose che si vedono facilmente sui libri e in TV.



One question: what is a burrough??? 



Grazie lsp


----------



## lsp

alfry said:
			
		

> Questo è davvero molto molto interessante. Non sono cose che si vedono facilmente sui libri e in TV.


You must visit, if you haven't yet. That's not all that's different from the TV and the books!   


> One question: what is a burrough???


You translated the answer for me already  . It's bigger than a quartiere. Soho, Greenwich Village, Tribeca would probably be quartieri. It might be a contea, it is definitely smaller than a regione. I think. 


> Grazie lsp


I thank you, Alfry.


----------



## Silvia

lsp said:
			
		

> Come probabilmente lo sai *(già)*, quando si parla di New York non *s'intende* solitamente lo stato, *bensì solo il centro, cioè* "la grande mela". *In realtà*, New York City *è formata da* 5 distretti: Manhattan, Bronx, Queens, Brooklyn (*meno notoriamente detto * Kings) ed e Long Island.
> 
> Manhattan gode* di * tutta la pubblicità e la gloria, ma è *solo* un'*isoletta* e per *andare e venire* da qualsiasi altro luogo *bisogna* passare da un ponte e/o un tunnel. Gli snob della City hanno cominciato ad enfatizzare la presunta "superiorità" della loro isola chiamando chiunque altro “B&T” (Bridge & Tunnel, ovvero Ponte e Tunnel).



Traforo è solitamente usato per scavi nelle montagne, dove praticamente serve ad evitare di dover girare attorno alla montagna, permettendo di passarci attraverso. Galleria è un altro termine per scavi nelle montagne, ma non attraversa il fulcro della montagna, altrimenti diventa un traforo.

Sottopasso è una strada sotto il livello stradale, ma solitamente breve.

Per canali/strade sotto il livello dell'acqua usiamo tunnel (il tunnel della manica).

Lsp, sei sicura che si dice borrough e non borough?

Ed infine un altro dubbio. Hai scritto *di "La Grande Mela"*. Credo si dovrebbe dire *de "La Grande Mela"*. Qualcuno può confermare?


----------



## Alfry

silviap said:
			
		

> Ed infine un altro dubbio. Hai scritto *di "La Grande Mela"*. Credo si dovrebbe dire *de "La Grande Mela"*. Qualcuno può confermare?


confermo


----------



## lsp

boroughs. What was i thinking?


----------



## Alfry

lsp said:
			
		

> boroughs. What was i thinking?


 
Ok now it is clearer 
no problem, compared to my errors this is a piece of cake


----------



## lsp

alfry said:
			
		

> ...this is a piece of cake


Always food with you!!


----------



## Alfry

lsp said:
			
		

> Always food with you!!


 
I'm greedy, I told that... 

Is it an expression you would use?


----------



## lsp

alfry said:
			
		

> I'm greedy, I told that...
> 
> Is it an expression you would use?


Absolutely!


----------



## Alfry

lsp said:
			
		

> Absolutely!


 
so, are you greedy too?


----------



## lsp

alfry said:
			
		

> so, are you greedy too?


Selectively...


----------

